# 67 Power Steering Identification



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello All,

Besides the part number on the pulley, are there any identifying marks, numbers, date codes, etc. on the pump itself. In other words, is there a numbers matching power steering pump?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The '67-70 Pontiac V8 PS pump is composed of the pump, itself, the stamped steel housing, aka "can", the control valve that screws in the back, & the pulley, of which there are two, the "900" & "901". 

There were several different versions of the original Pontiac V8 pumps, the original '67+ B series pump has a differently bent return line pipe than the original '67-69 A-F series & 69-70 GP pump. The first performance oriented Firebirds with variable ratio steering (think '69 400HO as well as 69 T/A's) had a different valve in the back that was tuned to the '69 "T/A" specific steering box. '70 1/2 Firebirds & 70 1/2 T/A's while having the same shaped pump can, had their own specific valving & used their own specific brackets & pulleys. Have always saved original '67-70 Pontiac V8 pump cores, as well as '71+ Pontiac V8 pump cores, eventually disassembling, vatting the cans, glass beading, metal working the cans, metal conditioning, priming & painting, then reassembling with a seal kit. Mass rebuilders like Cardone don't take it that far, so ordering a rebuilt pump over the parts counter or over the Internet, it's doubtful the pump hsg has the correct return line & many mass rebuilt pumps are dented up. On early GM A-body's that have changed over to the Jeep Grand Cherokee PS box, you want to change out the control valve to one from the late '70's. Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you. That does help. I have the right pulley, but was not sure what to look at for the rest.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

don't forget the metal cap with diptube, not the plastic ones.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, thankfully, The original one was still there.


----------

